# Could they be pregnant?



## Foolsfoaled (May 18, 2019)

We recently bought these girls, they have apparently changed hands many times in the past year and so it’s impossible to know who or what they were living with. They were allegedly quite badly treated a couple of homes back so were not in the best condition and initially very scared but have become very friendly and are absolutely adored by us. They have a home for life with us regardless but I would definitely like to know if anybody else would suspect a pregnancy or two.

Edited to add:Number 2 has swelling in front of her udder. But obv I don’t know if that’s normal for her. Also we have a vet coming out the end of this week.


----------



## Foolsfoaled (May 20, 2019)

Udder today:


----------



## LostandFound (May 20, 2019)

It's impossible to tell from looking. They could be. #1 for sure looks it. But long time broodmares sometimes constantly look pregnant. The vet should be able to give you a definite.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2019)

It is hard to tell from the pics. Looking at the udder shot, there does seem to be some development happening. Looking forward to hearing the vet results


----------



## Foolsfoaled (May 21, 2019)

Thank you for your replies. I am really eager to hear what the vet says, and I will also continue to monitor udders etc. Whilst she was eating yesterday I thought I saw some suspicious movement from 1’s belly, but as typical nobody else was around at the time to back me up


----------



## lilly the pony girl (May 21, 2019)

Like they said she does look like she is pregnant. At first I thought that she may just need to loose weight but her udder seems to be developing so she looks like she is. Did you breed her, if so when?


----------



## Foolsfoaled (May 21, 2019)

lilly the pony girl said:


> Like they said she does look like she is pregnant. At first I thought that she may just need to loose weight but her udder seems to be developing so she looks like she is. Did you breed her, if so when?



No we didn’t breed her, we’ve had her less than a month, and as I say her history is largely unknown. 

This is her udder today :


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2019)

I would treat her as if she is until your vet confirms if she is or not. She definitely has swelling looking at the pictures, but it could also be that she has foaled many times before. 

Good on you for taking them on, Im sure they are forever grateful to you


----------



## Foolsfoaled (May 22, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I would treat her as if she is until your vet confirms if she is or not. She definitely has swelling looking at the pictures, but it could also be that she has foaled many times before.
> 
> Good on you for taking them on, Im sure they are forever grateful to you



We love them both dearly, we just hope that if they are in foal everything goes smoothly. 

This is today’s udder watch: 
In my opinion it is filling.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2019)

It does look like its filling


----------

